# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Termo Batidora disminuirá costos de producción de pulpa de palta

## Bruno Cillóniz

Director ejecutivo (CITE Tacna) afirma sobre el nuevo prototipo:  _MSc Carlos Guillen Tejada explicó que la nueva invención es un gran aporte para el incremento de las exportaciones de palta al mercado internacional. El Centro de Investigación Tecnológica Agroindustrial (CITE Tacna) logró desarrollar la primera termo batidora en el Perú. _   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 02 ago (Agraria.pe).-* Según explicó el director ejecutivo de CITE Tacna, Carlos Guillén tejada, es la primera vez que se desarrollan tecnologías de este tipo en el Perú, es decir, una Termo batidora que permitirá que los productores de palta y aceite de palta extra virgen utilicen nuevos métodos de extracción y que los productos extraídos serán de una calidad competitiva para el mercado internacional. 
La tecnología que se ha desarrollado en el prototipo permitirá que la palta que no se exporta en fresco entera, pueda entrar en la línea de producción del aceite de palta extra virgen, que también tiene demanda internacional, fue la primera ventaja que el director ejecutivo del Centro de Investigación Tecnológica Agroindustrial (CITE Tacna) encontró a la nueva Termo batidora creada en el Perú. 
Según Guillén Tejada, fueron necesarios 6 meses y S/. 40 mil para que la CITE Tacna desarrolle la nueva termo batidora. Con esta tecnología es posible que la pulpa pueda envasarse y congelarse para exportarla, y permitir una mayor duración y disminuir los costos, aunque el proyecto no contemplaba este objetivo, explicó. 
Además del Centro de Innovación Tecnológica, participó una empresa privada dedicada a la fabricación de equipos agroindustriales, y personal de empresas dedicadas a la producción del aceite de oliva, agregó Carlos Guillén, sin especificar a la empresa privada.   *Puede ser cualquier variedad de palta* 
Carlos Guillén Tejada ahondó en la tecnología de procesamiento de palta de la nueva Termo batidora, explicó que dentro del proceso de extracción del aceite de palta extra virgen, el prototipo cumple la función del batido (donde la pasta es sometida a velocidades, temperaturas y tiempos, para determinados volúmenes) lo que permite una homogenización, y luego la separación del aceite de los sólidos, sin sufrir deterioros como la emulsión. Según Guillén, la Termo batidora se aplica a cualquier variedad de palta.  
Para el director ejecutivo (CITE Tacna) la demanda de palta fresca es una línea que a la agroindustria peruana todavía le falta mucho por desarrollar, y eso se debe a la gran demanda en el mercado internacional, por lo que consideró el nuevo prototipo como un aporte más a dicha industria. La idea es que llegue a todos los productores de palta del Perú, concluyó.    *DATOS:*   
  El prototipo tiene una capacidad de 40 kilos por bach. Es de acero inoxidable con diseño funcional para el ingreso y salida de los productos. Presenta un sistema de calentamiento. Las paletas para el batido son especiales e intercambiables. Tiene un accesorio para trabajar con gas inerte. La velocidad de batido es regulable.  
  Actualmente, la CITE Tacna se encuentra tramitando los derechos de propiedad de la Termo batidora de Palta (con el apoyo del Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT) ante INDECOPI.Temas similares: Busco productores de manzana verde, manzana de agua y naranja para pulpa ¿Quieres aprender como mejorar la eficiencia productiva, incrementar rendimientos y bajar costos de producción? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa) Busco clientes interesados en pulpa de palta hass Uva red globe para Pulpa

----------

